# 2014 Fishing Show Pics!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Might as well get it started! Realized our booth is directly across from Joe....gonna be a fun week! Come by and see us!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Will be there Friday, pics will blow up!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Those 2 were the very first to step up on my fundraiser!


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

there goes the neighborhood:headknock


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey the doll survived the boat show.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Things just got serious...ole Buckshot Bobby found him a girlfriend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomber1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Had fun at the show. Hope the pic shows up I tried to copy an paste, because I don't know how to post pics. Here's one from the boat show, I just don't know what booth we were at.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I thought that she was Mac's girl friend.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Let's all hope there will not be any hooks in the arse sad4smfollowed by trip to the ER this year :headknock


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Will be there Friday, pics will blow up!


 Let's just hope dem Purdy ladies are back at the CCA both


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> Let's just hope dem Purdy ladies are back at the CCA both


Ha ha! True dat!


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Me and the man himself, Captain Theophile Bourgeois!!!

If you haven't heard about this guy or seen him on Bill Dance Saltwater or Reel Time - Fishing with the Pros. He will put you on some fish!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

jtbailey said:


> Let's just hope dem Purdy ladies are back at the CCA both


We'll have a few hotties at our booth Saturday!!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

royboy42 said:


> We'll have a few hotties at our booth Saturday!!


 What time is the photo shoot :ac550:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

See you two tomorrow.......(Rob & Joe)


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

boss11 said:


> Me and the man himself, Captain Theophile Bourgeois!!!
> 
> If you haven't heard about this guy or seen him on Bill Dance Saltwater or Reel Time - Fishing with the Pros. He will put you on some fish!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neat!! I've seen him on Bill Dance saltwater the past few years, but I also remember him several years back from an episode of North American Fishermen.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

jtbailey said:


> What time is the photo shoot :ac550:


haha, I think around noon


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

Got my share

Sent from my on the go device


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like fun!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hangin w Mr Brett Holden, he might know a thing or two about offshore fishing...but not whitetail bucks!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> Let's just hope dem Purdy ladies are back at the CCA both


My fishing buddy and I had a great time at the show this year - the usual great gear, good deals, and great people.

BUT, and this is a huge BUT jt, the CCA booth was manned (and I do mean manned) by two dudes. I was crushed. They tried to convince us that they were the two hotties from last year and that they'd had sex change operations, but we weren't buying it...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it Roy. Wife has been sick and I stayed at home w/ her. My friends went tho. Hope they had a great time...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I got to meet Chicken Wife and saw a bunch of old buddies and buddy-gals today. Good show! Wish I could make the "Main Event" Saturday!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sure wish we could make it this year...oh well.

TH


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> My fishing buddy and I had a great time at the show this year - the usual great gear, good deals, and great people.
> 
> BUT, and this is a huge BUT jt, the CCA booth was manned (and I do mean manned) by two dudes. I was crushed. They tried to convince us that they were the two hotties from last year and that they'd had sex change operations, but we weren't buying it...


I was going to tell John to let his wife take pics....she may actually want to now....


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

well hopefully they are saving the gin u wine bombshells:bounce: for the weekend and I know my wife will be please to take a pic of me sandwiched between them..... I think


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got in from the show, met Royboy. Also met Mrs. Chickenboy, let me tell you, that Joe got the better end of that deal. Talked to a lot of people, saw Capt. Coffee. 

Really good time, and y'all be sure to check out the Okuma booth, they are making some nice products there too.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Can't make it until Sunday. how's chickenboys stash looking? I hope he has some stuff left for me to buy.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Was great meeting several of you today, had fun.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Joejoe070 said:


> Can't make it until Sunday. how's chickenboys stash looking? I hope he has some stuff left for me to buy.


I believe both ChickenBoy and the Tidal Surge crew prepared well for show and will have plenty of baits through the weekend so you should be ok Sunday...usually some good deals Sundays as well as companies are trying to pack up and clear inventory.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

royboy42 said:


> I believe both ChickenBoy and the Tidal Surge crew prepared well for show and will have plenty of baits through the weekend so you should be ok Sunday...usually some good deals Sundays as well as companies are trying to pack up and clear inventory.


Thanks roy ill probably stop by your booth as well look forward to meeting some other 2coolers. Do you know if any of the guides run any specials or discounts if you book with them at the show?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, alot of them do, if interested in fishing East Bay come grab a brochure of Captain Bryan Brawner at our booth, he's a fun guy to fish with and you'll learn as you fish. Go by Tidal Surge and ask for Shawn or Dana also if looking to fish Galveston/Trinity.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Couple guys that just got back from Afghanistan, was an honor to meet and shake you guys hand, nothing but respect for you fellas that put your life on the line for the rest of us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I ran into Roy, Bobby and "Colbyntx" good hanging with you guys!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh yeah & Chickenboy!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Zeitgeist steeling Sarge's adult beverages!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

colbyntx said:


> Zeitgeist steeling Sarge's adult beverages!


Blasted iPhone!!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Here you go Colby!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice to meet you fellas today!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Was great to meet you guys today. Hope to see ya in the woods near Sour Lake.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I picked me up a few goodies!!

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

What?? No pictures of Big Nastys?? That has to be fixed


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

t


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, look at dat.... Chickenboy now has bling!

Will my local jewelry store be carrying that Chickenboy pendant?

Nice.... Very nice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

See yall about 2pm today!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Uhh ohh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Ice up the cooler, Lock up the guns and light the fire... On my way in about 20min


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Hybrid.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

How us Tx Boys roll! Drop by the booth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Buddy just texted me I'm in pictures at the Coastal Prairie Outdoor both. Anyone go by it? Are they crane hunts?


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

My buddy Corey went into the bathroom at the show and sent me this picture saying "not sure what this guy is doing at the blow dryer"


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That's funny.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

RoyBoy, we need more pics of the girl on the far left of the picture! LOL


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

*Good looking helpers..*



royboy42 said:


> How us Tx Boys roll! Drop by the booth!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DANG Royboy! Do you need any extra help in your booth?! :brew2:


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Picked up some stuff ðŸ˜ƒ Thanks Joe for giving my son a sweet deal!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That may be Cornhusker,lmao


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hes stuck, saw him earlier and walked out

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Met lots of people in person finally and even got up-close and personal with some good ol dirty chicken leg at Joe 's booth. 
Good show guys, looking forward to more time and less money there next year! 





























http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Met lots of people in person finally and even got up-close and personal with some good ol dirty chicken leg at Joe 's booth.
> Good show guys, looking forward to more time and less money there next year!
> View attachment 1171729
> 
> ...


I see you at least sat your beer down Mac but it's not to far out of reach!!! You need to get up our way soon while the hawgs are still hittin!


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Met lots of people in person finally and even got up-close and personal with some good ol dirty chicken leg at Joe 's booth.
> Good show guys, looking forward to more time and less money there next year!
> View attachment 1171729
> 
> ...


Who is that guy photo bombing in the first picture? Like a ninja


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Funny....enjoyed meeting you guys today, was a good time!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

chickenboy said:


>


[
Hey i know that lil dude with " this is my first fishing shirt" he is my girlfriends. cousins baby. Ill be by there tomorrow. Cant wait to meet some other 2coolers, get some goodies and put my hands on some of thos famous chickenboys!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Good seeing you guys today Roy, and Joe....Hookspit and many other 2cool sponsors

here are a few pics from today!!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Good seeing you guys today Roy, and Joe....Hookspit and many other 2cool sponsors
> 
> here are a few pics from today!!!!


Nice meeting you guys this morning as well.


----------



## ToddB42 (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha. If you going to get owned, might as well get owned by the best.
Awesome ninja skills Capt. Havens.


----------



## ToddB42 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ninja skills. LOL


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I think Lil Roy and Dirty D had fun yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ToddB42 said:


> Ninja skills. LOL


Sneaky bastage! Never knew he was there. I guess the bet is off, I didn't even get to shake his hand.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Like a Jedi...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

It was good seeing everyone!!! Madi Lee with her sponsors! Thank you all very much for helping make her dreams of becoming a pro tournament angler come true!! If anyone would like to follow her as she goes from tournament to tournament and to also read her blogs then please Like her fan page Madi Lee - Youth Tournament Angler.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Another pic w my wife, and some of our pals including good fishing buddy Captain Adam Jaynes, who guides over on Sabine and is who you need to call if your looking for a trip in his neck of the woods. I'd like to thank everyone that dropped by the show and said hello this past week. It was our first time to have a booth for Tx Boys Outdoors and we were very pleased with how it turned out. I really enjoyed meeting so many of you fellas from 2Cool and had no idea how many people were following us and liked what we are doing, was simply awesome getting to know some of you and finally putting a face to a name. We're about to start filming for our 2nd season and looking forward to some really exciting events coming up. Thanks again guys for making our first fishing show such a great time, you guys are as cool as they come.


----------

